# Isaac Pascal



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Does anybody have any input on Isaac's Pascal frame? Is it well made? Does Isaac have a reputation overly stiff or flexy design? I assume the 1370g weight must include the fork & headset. Does anybody know for sure? For $1,400 or so it looks like it might be a good value.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

*Cycling Plus Test on Pascal*

Cycling Plus (Brit mag) did a test on the Pascal a few months back, and basically they said that the frame was nothing special at slow to medium speed, but better at high speed. They also said it's better for heavier riders. On the other hand, they loved the Pedal Force ZX3, and it took top honors over the Isaac, Pearson Carbon (Brit private label), and a Planet X bike. I'm probably going to get a ZX3 in a few months. The frame is only $650, and with fork and an Ultegra 6600 groupset $1600. If I had to start all over, that is what I'd get.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

mkubota said:


> Cycling Plus (Brit mag) did a test on the Pascal a few months back, and basically they said that the frame was nothing special at slow to medium speed, but better at high speed. They also said it's better for heavier riders. On the other hand, they loved the Pedal Force ZX3, and it took top honors over the Isaac, Pearson Carbon (Brit private label), and a Planet X bike. I'm probably going to get a ZX3 in a few months. The frame is only $650, and with fork and an Ultegra 6600 groupset $1600. If I had to start all over, that is what I'd get.



Wasn't it the Pedal Force QS2 that Cycling Plus tested?


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

The The said:


> Wasn't it the Pedal Force QS2 that Cycling Plus tested?


It was the ZX3. However, they misprinted (and later corrected) the model. In the article, it was referred to as the ZU3. The ZX3 has the boxed-out tubes.

BTW (regarding the original post), Cycling Plus has the Pascal at 1510g/3.3lb for the frame only, and the ZX3 at 1224g/2.7lb. I think those are actual (weighed by them) weights because there is also a discrepancy between PF's numbers and C+'s. Fork weights are 582g and 335g respectively.

And if you want to see a sweet QS2, check out this guys rig:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=456441#post456441


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Let us know what you think about the ZX3 if and when you get it. If you have any insight to the frame now, I'd like to hear that too! I'm mildly interested in the Pedal Force offerings (after reading the Cycling+ article), but am wondering if I'd be better off getting something a little bit better known. The QS2 is the most intriguing to me, but the size offerings make me wonder if the ZX3 might be a better fit. I'm also curious which one would be the best all-round ride.


----------



## jamesstout (Mar 25, 2006)

problem is you cant test ride a pedal force....


----------

